# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  for marriage

## rachna

Kya meri shadi love marriage ho payegi?:(:

----------


## ashok-

> Kya meri shadi love marriage ho payegi?:(:


रचना जी आप ने pm बॉक्स में इसी प्रश्न को किया है | मै आपको कल इसका उत्तर देता हूँ | धन्यवाद |

----------


## Ranveer

रचना जी , क्या हुआ ? खुशखबरी के लिए हम बैठे हैं

----------


## somesh

hello sir mera nam somesh hai&nbsp;<br>dob 18.04.1997<br>time &nbsp;8.10 pm<br>place &nbsp;raipur chhatisghar<br>&nbsp; &nbsp;mere shadi kitne umar mai hogi ayr kaha hogi&nbsp;

----------


## SarahLee

प्यार के बिना विवाह कठिन है।

----------

